# Community > Clubs >  Petone Rifle Club - Wellington season starts 1pm 7th September 2013

## steven

new season starts 7th September

Welcome to Petone Rifle Club | Petone Rifle Club

If you would like to come along and have a go its 500m shoot....cost either $45 or $50 (not sure yet) 20 rounds plus 4 sighters.

You will be most welcome

Steven

----------

